# Yao: Things with T-Mac are just fine (Aldridge article thread)



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article



> Tracy McGrady has so frequently been out of the lineup that the Rockets are beginning to be fed up with him and Yao Ming has quietly voiced his displeasure.
> 
> "They don't speak," an extremely plugged-in person tells David Aldridge. "And Yao wants him out."
> 
> ...


Well, it looks like Yao wants Tracy out.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*



> In an article today, David Aldridge of TNT quoted an extremely "plugged in" source in Houston who said that Yao and McGrady "don't speak...and Yao wants him out." Any idea how true this is?
> 
> _(I want to give it some credence because David is so good. However, we have all seen Yao and McGrady converse often, including recently. They don't call one another to make dinner plans, never have, but they talk. Also, Yao is so loyal to teammates, he never wants any of them out. If he were a GM, he would happily fill a team with Mo Taylor and Moochie Norris and every other old teammate he could get. I would not doubt at all that Yao was angered by some of McGrady's performances this season. But I can't imagine that he wants him out. -- Jonathan)_


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/01/rockets_fall_30_seconds_short.html


And I read this on The Dream Shake:



> *BTW, Yao spoke on the radio and laughed it off*
> He said “they didn’t speak to me, I know that” and something along the lines of “we have a very good locker room, we all talk”


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*



> "They don't speak," an extremely plugged-in person tells David Aldridge. "And Yao wants him out."


That is such bull. I really expect DA but, I am shocked to hear him say that. Those are his words, not Yao's. Yao would never say something like that. Yao may be displeased but, he will continue to go on about his business and just play.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*

CORRECTION: My bad, it wasn't DA that said that. I don't think Rafer can be considered a reliable source DA! :lol:

I hate these kinds of articles. A source not so close to the Rockets says that this is crap!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*



> Fran,
> 
> What do you make of the David Aldridge report that Yao wants TMac out of Houston? Any indication from what you've seen that this could be true?
> 
> ...





> [Here's what I can tell you from first-hand observation. 1 -- I have frequently heard McGrady tell all of us in the media that he would like to see Yao shoot the ball and take over games. What he might have said to a friend privately, I can't say. But I have seen no evidence of jealousy. 2 -- The statement that Yao and McGrady do not speak is just not true. Here's what I saw on Saturday night prior to the Knicks game: McGrady, who was not playing, stopped by his locker to pick up a few things. He then walked to the other side of the room, where leaned down and to Dikembe Mutombo and said, "Hello, Papa." After exchanging a few other words, McGrady walked to where Yao was sitting in front of his locker, talking to reporters, and he leaned in and tapped him on the shoulder. He asked Yao how he was feeling. They chatted briefly and then McGrady left. With all of that, as I posted in the blog on Saturday, there are many -- likely a majority -- of players in the locker room who have not been happy wtih McGrady's play-or-not-play, in-and-out-of-the-lineup status for much of the season. And there were many who were furious with his "effort" in the Toronto game. I think the entire team is happier now that a decision has been made to keep both McGrady and Ron Artest out of the lineup in order to rehab and get healthy. They want consistency. They want to know who is in the lineup every night and they want to know that the players who play are physically capable and ready to go all-out. --Fran]


http://blogs.chron.com/franblinebury/2009/01/you_keep_me_hangin_on_lakers_1.html


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*

In other news:

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/56596/20090114/rip_hamilton_unhappy_in_detroit/



> Pistons guard Richard Hamilton has struggled with the trade of longtime teammate Chauncey Billups, and seems hesitant alongside Allen Iverson and Rodney Stuckey.
> 
> Detroit coach Michael Curry has been mulling over a decision to bring either Iverson or Hamilton off the bench, because he would prefer to go with a bigger lineup for defensive purposes.
> 
> Hamilton has a reputation of being an emotional player, and although he's a team player, going to the bench might cause even more unhappiness for him in Motown.


T-mac for Rip?!?!? 

And in other news:



> McGrady Vows To Turn Season Around
> 
> Houston star Tracy McGrady has vowed that when he returns to the court after sitting out with a sore knee he'll turn around his disappointing season.
> 
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/56593/20090114/mcgrady_vows_to_turn_season_around/


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*



> T-mac for Rip?!?!?


Doesn't work straight up. Not suggesting a trade but, this would work.

TMac/Head for Rip/Sheed

Again, just showing you what would work. :wink:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*

I call bull****. He's just trying to get hits. Right now T-Mac is the easiest target to create controversy.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*

Theres no quote directly from Yao so I believe this is just controversy.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*

I'm more likely to believe the Chronicle (as long as it isn't Richard Justice) than I am to believe David Aldridge


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*

For the record, David Aldridge is a reputable sports writer. In this particular instance I'm very suprised that he posted "his sources" quote. Unless the source is Colin Pine or Yao's mother or father the gossip has no merit.

Again DA, you need to stop listening to Rafer and Steve Francis. Just because they have been to Yao's resturant and eaten Shark Fin soup once doesn't mean they are close.

Yao laid this to rest last night by saying the rockets have a good locker room.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao and T-Mac don't speak to each other?*










> *Yao: Things with T-Mac are just fine*
> 
> Yao Ming, the center and centerpiece of the Rockets, did not claim these are grand times for the Rockets. Their three-game winning streak last week was not equated to the 22-game run last season. Their strong performance in a loss to the Lakers was not confused for actually winning.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6213580.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't believe this **** even existed in the first place. Anyone involved in spreading this should kick rocks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its like they are trying to find something about the Rockets to make a story out of.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Don't believe everything you read*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> ...


http://www.t-mac.com/tmac/blogDetail/1422


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think it's BS, Didnt he first say that he owed Tracy alot because of last year and now its his turn to pay him back?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh no, they're no talking!!! They must hate each other!!! Yao wants Tracy out!!














Wait, nevermind...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Oh no, they're no talking!!! They must hate each other!!! Yao wants Tracy out!!


Clutchfans would be having the time of their lives making threads out of this.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Cornholio said:


> http://www.t-mac.com/tmac/blogDetail/1422



Good to read. I thought it was important for T-Mac to just speak out briefly, and put an end to the rumor. Rockets have enough to worry about.


----------

